# baitfishhhhhhhhh



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Best place to catch bait fish in march-may? (cigar minnows, LY's, blue runner, etc.)


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

usually bait doesnt show up until may. But it also depends on the weather, once it gets warm and stays warm they will hang around. It seems like this year the bait didnt show up until late at pcola. All the other piers had bait but pcola pier didnt get any until late may/early june.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can gold hook plenty of cigar minnows in april and may at Okaloosa Island Pier.


----------

